# Prostate Massage



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have seen a lot of the men here mention this.

My H has never tried it. I have offered before and he has been very adamant that its a no. He believes that is am exit only and I also think he has hang ups thinking it is somehow "gay".

I have always been curious to try it, moreso now that its one of the only big things we have never explored together sexually.

He will let me touch and kiss his balls and sometimes his perineum, but if I dare get too close to the back door he yanks me away.

So guys - how did you end up getting the nerve to try it? Did you ever have hang ups about it and got over them? Did you come up with the idea or did your partner? Are there any guys on this board who share my H's sentiment of no way, no how?

I would never beg him to do this if he really didn't want to. I just thought it might be a fun way to spice things up and I am curious if he might enjoy it if he would just be a little more open minded about it.

He has also had the doctor speak to him about one day getting a prostate exam and this idea freaks him out to the point of not wanting to go back to the doctor. I don't exactly like getting an exam there either (and I had to have a couple after childbirth) but I have to admit that having done anal play in the bedroom eased my fears a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol kag your h sounds exactly like mine when it comes to this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Lots of guys on here are/were nice guys, maybe nice guys just like it up the butt? I certainly don't mind a finger or two pushing on my prostrate if everything's all clean in there atleast.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What's the big deal. Eventually you're going to get to the point in your life where you have no shame and you wake up on general rounds as a supervisor yanks off the sheet so that 8 tiny Filipino women interns get first hand experience with a Foley catheter or some kind fiber optic tool used to cut polyps off your colon. After than anyone in the room who HASN'T shoved something into my penis or rectum is the exception. Feel free, it's a party down there.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

I do it for my husband. He didn't like the idea at first and told me "no way." I guess I wore him down and convinced him how much he would like it. Actually, it took a few months of me bringing it up. I didn't apply any pressure. I just kept teasing him. I told him the story of how I first heard about it and how that guy responded. Then, I told him about doing it for a former boyfriend and how he responded. What I was trying to do was make him jealous and curious at the same - jealous of the pleasure that other men experienced and curious to know if he could experience that pleasure too. I would just kind of sing "You'll reallyyy liiiike iiiiiit" in a teasing kind of way. I knew I finally got through to him when he didn't stop me from doing it. We didn't discuss it prior for me to get the go ahead. I just went ahead and did it figuring if he didn't want me to, he would stop me. But he didn't stop me.......and he still doesn't stop me. Gosh I love doing that for him!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm the just doing is a great idea.... he does it to me all the time anyway so I should return the favor... lol. Dunno about kag but I always make the mistake of bringing it up before trying lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

kag123 said:


> I have seen a lot of the men here mention this.
> 
> My H has never tried it. I have offered before and he has been very adamant that its a no. He believes that is am exit only and I also think he has hang ups thinking it is somehow "gay".
> 
> ...


Im a big fan of it myself. so far shes only put the tip of her finger in and presses against it and depresses rapidly. it makes the orgasm that more intense. i love it. if she would cut her nails id like her to put her finger inside a little more.

The idea was mine to try it. some old gf did it to me. i only tried it cause she did it to some other guy and i wasn't going to let myself get one-upped. 

i thought my wife would never do it. so i brought it up one night and slowly worked her up to it. 

Its makes the orgasm that much more intense. he's missing out. but if he's hung up on it than oh well.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My biggest fear was the cleanliness aspect. Which I know is silly, because I like doing that to her. But there you have it.

With my GF, we decided together to explore this. She has a desire to "rock my socks off", and what the hell, I'm game!  We tried a gloved finger, it was ok, but nothing to write home about. The a prostate/g-spot toy. That one was better, athough she had issues co-ordinating the BJ with the toy movement, so I would end up using the toy as she did the BJ. And finally, she bought me a small vibrating butt plug. It was nice that it stayed in place without assistance, but it didn't do as much as the toy for me. We've also tried an ungloved finger, but I'm pretty uncomfortable about her nails. 

I don't think we've yet "rocked my socks off"... But we're still working on it! Maybe someday we'll do some serious research. The toy seemed to be the closest... It would give me an orgasm when I didn't even think I could get it up. But other than that, it didn't feel any better, really... It just made it happen.

C


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My hubby doesn't like it one little bit. makes him go all soft. I find touching him there strangely erotic for me.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

absolute strongest orgasms in my life are with a finger up there...such as getting a BJ along with the prostate massage, it is quite the explosion


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wow, I get if you don't wish to try a certain sex act but to refuse a prostrate exam is idiotic when you consider that prostrate cancer is one of the most treatable cancers when caught early


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

we have been learning about this not sure we've "hit the spot" exactly yet but I think I'm getting close. 

We bought several different toys to try with special curves that are supposed to get the spot without too much effort, haven't quite gotten the hang of those yet. 

it's definitely a skill you have to learn and practice.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope,never liked it.
Just touch me there during sex / lovemaking and I loose my erection.
Heard about people kissing it ,licking it ,sticking fingers in it...
Big turn OFF for me.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

my DH was totally opposed to any stimulation of himself right up until he decided he really wanted to try Anal Sex (on me) and the deal was struck: Yes we can do it but it's gonna be you first. :-D 

Famous last words, We drank a bottle of wine, had a nice back rub with massage oil after a long hot shower (much discussion about how and what etc took place so we all had the game plan) and then we gave it whirl. And wouldn't you know it, he came like a freight train. I mean like yelling and shooting and shaking ... and, well, you get the picture. 

There just was no denying it after that. LOL since then we have been experimenting and we have discovered lo and behold we both dig the [email protected]@ action (giving and receiving and vice versa.) Who knew?? New tricks after 15 years. The fun never ends I guess.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

mina said:


> my DH was totally opposed to any stimulation of himself right up until he decided he really wanted to try Anal Sex (on me) and the deal was struck: Yes we can do it but it's gonna be you first. :-D
> 
> Famous last words, We drank a bottle of wine, had a nice back rub with massage oil after a long hot shower (much discussion about how and what etc took place so we all had the game plan) and then we gave it whirl. And wouldn't you know it, he came like a freight train. I mean like yelling and shooting and shaking ... and, well, you get the picture.
> 
> There just was no denying it after that. LOL since then we have been experimenting and we have discovered lo and behold we both dig the [email protected]@ action (giving and receiving and vice versa.) Who knew?? New tricks after 15 years. The fun never ends I guess.


LOL! Omg this had me laughing. I might try the bottle of wine trick. Too bad I already let him do it to me....the whole "why buy the cow" thing. Dang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

mina said:


> my DH was totally opposed to any stimulation of himself right up until he decided he really wanted to try Anal Sex (on me) and the deal was struck: Yes we can do it but it's gonna be you first. :-D
> 
> Famous last words, We drank a bottle of wine, had a nice back rub with massage oil after a long hot shower (much discussion about how and what etc took place so we all had the game plan) and then we gave it whirl. And wouldn't you know it, he came like a freight train. I mean like yelling and shooting and shaking ... and, well, you get the picture.
> 
> There just was no denying it after that. LOL since then we have been experimenting and we have discovered lo and behold we both dig the [email protected]@ action (giving and receiving and vice versa.) Who knew?? New tricks after 15 years. The fun never ends I guess.


LOL! Omg this had me laughing. I might try the bottle of wine trick. Too bad I already let him do it to me....the whole "why buy the cow" thing. Dang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

The initial foray was all filed under the name of "so that you have sympathy for me when you try it with your unit..."

There was also: "see? my tiny female index finger? let's compare it to your unit, shall we? hmmmm! much smaller ... let's call my forefinger the starter kit!!" I even compared my forefinger to his forefinger and also showed him the untrimmed nail that was really not going to work. that was a good long conversation in the shower. LOL I love date night.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Even having your wife push on the area between your testicles and ass is a great tun on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

kag123 said:


> So guys - how did you end up getting the nerve to try it? Did you ever have hang ups about it and got over them? Did you come up with the idea or did your partner? Are there any guys on this board who share my H's sentiment of no way, no how?



I tried it first as a teenager. I have always been interested in human sexuality, the inner workings, the various ways people enjoy having sex. I'd read about the male g-spot, and figured there had to be something to it as millions of gay men the world over seemed to enjoy anal stimulation. I then started to read more and more about how straight men were opening up about exploring the "exit only" zone. So I just started exploring my own body, trying to find this g-spot people whisper about, to see what the big deal was.

I did it off and on for years, but it didn't become a real part of my sex or masturbatory life. I did hit the spot a few times, and it does increase orgasm for me sometimes. In fact about twice I was able to orgasm without masturbating my penis.

But I just found the work it took not worth the effort after awhile, so it petered out over time. My wife has given me a couple rim jobs, and slipped a finger in while giving a BJ, and it felt great. She did it on her own accord, I never had to ask her to. She hasn't done it in a good long while, and I haven't missed it. I know that if a time comes up again that I really crave some anal stimulation, I'm with an open, willing partner who would be right there with me, providing pleasure and advancing exploration.

The biggest thing actually is that SHE discovered a love for anal stimulation over the last year and a half or so. That was a huge surprise for the both of us, just how much she now loves that sensation and how great it is for getting her off.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I have never cum harder than with a rimjob/prostate massage combo pack. Unreal.


----------



## sosilky (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife surprised me one evening .She was stroking me with baby oil, and getting me very hot .The next thing I knew she had a very slippery finger pleasing my butt cheeks! Men have a "p" spot...woman have a "g" spot...we both love the experience. We have since added "toys" WE love the spice it has added to our intimate evenings!


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

My motto, "Stop feeling bad about feeling good," may apply in this case. Prostate massage is something I would not suggest - unless a patient asked about it. Many of the cases cited here have a pattern of her coaxing him until he gives in --and then he loves it. The plastic glove is a good idea. And, definitely -- lady please clip your nails! -- Roger G. Boschman, Sex Therapist.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

My h is the opposite...the first couple times i did bj, he asked me to lick there. I was horrified. I think I did it reluctantly without any enthusiasm and it's just a cleanliness issue. 

Now, I totally want to do it to him, so my plan is to drag him into the shower, since man (well, at least mine) is not as meticulous as woman, and gently wash him good. Then I can attack him with oral and my new toy, a nifty plug. I did do finger before and he seemed to like it. The plug is slightly bigger than my tiny finger (size 3 ring) and I want to see how it goes.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am still not sure if my H will ever be willing to try it. He is quite freaked about the cleanliness issue and is terrified that I might get poo on me ...I think its an embarrassment thing.

I am just gently trying new things with him and seeing where he draws the line. If he pulls away or asks me to stop I am always going to respect his wishes.

I thought about going for it yesterday. We were making out and I was caressing him all over his back, legs and thighs while doing it, and he wasn't shy about letting me gently slide my hands around that area during that time. I started giving him a BJ and slid down to lick his balls/perineum and he enjoyed that...maybe a little too much. My plan was to get him well lubed down there for some finger play while I gave him a BJ, but all I ever got to do was rub a couple lubed fingers around his perineum and he went from 0-60 and came right away. Lol. So I think my timing was a bit off, I thought I was just teasing him but he couldn't hold back long enough for me to go further.

The encouraging thing - he didn't swat my hands away or ask me to stop at any time and he was completely sober, so he was able to at least relax enough with me to trust that I wouldn't hurt him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

My SO didn't seem to like it. I wonder if it's because he has had a prostate infection. And I think large prostates run in his family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

kag123 said:


> all I ever got to do was rub a couple lubed fingers around his perineum and he went from 0-60 and came right away. Lol. So I think my timing was a bit off, I thought I was just teasing him but he couldn't hold back long enough for me to go further.


The perenium is rich in nerve endings and can feel exquisite when it's stroked. The prostate can be massaged from the outside through the perenium too, so you may have been doing that at the same time. Combined with what sounds like a phenominal BJ you pushed the right buttons all around, I'd say. Good job :smthumbup:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Even having your wife push on the area between your testicles and ass is a great tun on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












Lol...going to have to try that.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> What's the big deal. Eventually you're going to get to the point in your life where you have no shame and you wake up on general rounds as a supervisor yanks off the sheet so that 8 tiny Filipino women interns get first hand experience with a Foley catheter or some kind fiber optic tool used to cut polyps off your colon. After than anyone in the room who HASN'T shoved something into my penis or rectum is the exception. Feel free, it's a party down there.


:rofl: This is priceless


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok...question!

Yesterday I attempted to stroke his balls/perineum while doing doggy. I tried to reach up underneath myself ans touch him while he was doing the thrusting.

First of all, I felt something protruding in that area...a hard lump like a pea? It was very pronounced. Is that the prostate? I did not feel this during his BJ, when he was laying on his back. I stroked it gently and he didn't like it this time, said it was almost painful or uncomfortable? He didn't lose his erection but it set him back a bit. So it was a distraction instead of being pleasurable.

Now I am confused. He seemed to love it during BJ, but during sex it didn't get good reviews. Did I do something wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Ummm that was NOT the prostate. The prostate is wall nut shaped/sized unless inflamed (it hurts like a B trust me). Anything on a man that is pea shaped in that area needs to be seen by a physician.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

mina said:


> we have been learning about this not sure we've "hit the spot" exactly yet but I think I'm getting close.
> 
> We bought several different toys to try with special curves that are supposed to get the spot without too much effort, haven't quite gotten the hang of those yet.
> 
> it's definitely a skill you have to learn and practice.



When we have sex, this is part of our sexual play for my husband due to his ED issues.

He absolutely loves it and I think he might like it more than anything else--next to a BJ of course.

We have lots of plugs, toys, etc. I find that the prostate type toys don't work for him. He needs something larger that WILL hit the spot no matter what. Large dildo's do that--you can't miss it no matter how it goes in. He says the big "O" is much better and bigger with anal than anything else--he's hooked.

Oh, and because lube and baby oil is so messy, we use crisco (not the butter kind...HA HA HA). Believe it or not, less messy and much easier clean up. And it lubes things up really well, especially if you go bigger.

We also use non-latex gloves on my hands for safety. I fist him also and use the latex gloves. 

Just my two cents worth. :smthumbup:


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

kag123 said:


> Ok...question!
> 
> Yesterday I attempted to stroke his balls/perineum while doing doggy. I tried to reach up underneath myself ans touch him while he was doing the thrusting.
> 
> ...


 that sort of stimulation is incredible during a BJ. trying to do it while he thrusts into you during intercourse seems difficult and possibly painful for the balls.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am beginning to thing that the back door needs more attention (his anyway). I am a little concerned that he will want to return the favor. 

Have always been not a fan.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My experience is that men have much bigger orgasms with prostate stimulation. It's just a huge difference in amount of ejaculate, plus their response is just amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darcral (Aug 31, 2012)

my wife and I both enjoy anal play during sex. She is happy with just a little rubbing one inch in, but I have found that I now enjoy a dildo up to 7 inches. It makes orgasms so much more intense


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Hell to the No.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife occasionally does this...I've always been fascinated with a nice sized booty of an in-shape woman and wanna do anything and everything possible to the one I'm married to, my wife isn't into receiving anal sex though but one night wanted to return the favour..said it wasn't fair how it was only her ass getting used so she did the finger thing and I had a Giant orgasm..it's on a different level, there are physical forces at work down there that get triggered when the p-spot gets rubbed, especially when she hasn't done it in a while..

It's also healthy to drain the prostate every few weeks because over time fat get built up in there if you don't drain it and can lead to infections, or worst case cancer..something like that..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, how I would love to have this done to me. To hear that there are ways to experience an explosive orgasm that is very different from the norm is intriguing, to say the least. 

I'm working on getting my wife to indulge in the prostate region and so far, she hasn't been that receptive (kind of predictable). But I have noticed that she is being a little more attentive of the entire region on me since I brought it up. So I am just hoping that it is something she needs to warm up to.


----------



## threedinmt (Jan 26, 2012)

a finger up the ass is exactly what he needs, get him to drinking a few two many and then quitly bring out your sexy toy use it upon yourself for a bit and and then reach on over from time to time and run it up and down his **** and whatch it begin to jump.
always use plent of lube, cause after a few nights of teaseing his peter run it over his ******* a he should open up to you like a flower. I sure know I would, just typing this to u has me hard as a rock!


----------



## MissyMas (Dec 1, 2012)

To all the men out there thinking this is gay: it is only gay if you want to have this performed on you by another man. Just like bj's (you don't consider them gay, right?). Anyhow, when we were dating for some time, my now husband once pushed my hands in the area and I took the bate and decided to explore a little. Stroking, massaging and after a while (with a lot of lube) inserting a finger. The response I got was amazing! And to me, there is nothing more exiting then to see him all exited, so we were both really pleased. It got me thinking how I thought I would NEVER do a thing like that, but with my husband it kind of became a fixation.. I really got into it! The thought alone of performing this on him got me all hot again. And so I decided to surprise him with some toys of his own, which he LOVES! We found that this is a great way of opening up a whole new level of sex, and I am still utterly happy that he was the one brave enough to hint to me what he wanted. I think it is extremely sexy if a man says what he wants in the bedroom and dares to open up. Tought me how to do it as well!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just curious as to why you would want your husband to do something he clearly does not like?


----------



## MissyMas (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, I would never want my husband to do something he does not feel comfortable with! He clearly indicated that he wanted me to, and trust me, the response I got was very intens as in extremely possitive. If I had noticed that he would be uncomfortable, I would have stopped immediately.


----------



## MissyMas (Dec 1, 2012)

And, since this is not something you do on a first date (!) but in a loving and trusting relationship, the icky-part can be completely ignored. It's not icky at all, and seeing him so extremely aroused is well worth anything! After all, it's nothing a good handsoap can't cure and I absolutely recommend this to all couples who are open-minded and curious enough to try. 
I once heard a girlfriend say to me "why would I do this to him? There is nothing in it for me". Trust me, when done correctly, your reward is the fact that he will call you a goddess!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

MissyMas said:


> To all the men out there thinking this is gay: it is only gay if you want to have this performed on you by another man. Just like bj's (you don't consider them gay, right?). Anyhow, when we were dating for some time, my now husband once pushed my hands in the area and I took the bate and decided to explore a little. Stroking, massaging and after a while (with a lot of lube) inserting a finger. The response I got was amazing! And to me, there is nothing more exiting then to see him all exited, so we were both really pleased. It got me thinking how I thought I would NEVER do a thing like that, but with my husband it kind of became a fixation.. I really got into it! The thought alone of performing this on him got me all hot again. And so I decided to surprise him with some toys of his own, which he LOVES! We found that this is a great way of opening up a whole new level of sex, and I am still utterly happy that he was the one brave enough to hint to me what he wanted. I think it is extremely sexy if a man says what he wants in the bedroom and dares to open up. Tought me how to do it as well!


You are awesome to do this for him! I am so jealous


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

We have tried this and to be honest the feeling of her fingers sliding in is good. But I just cannot cum from prostrate massage. She has tried finger / fingers even a few toys, but I just cannot cum from her massaging my prostrate. Maybe I'm just not designed that way. As mentioned previously finger nails are am issue. Recently we have purchased latex gloves. This feels better, she prefers them when I play with her too. 
So, gents. What's the technique? We're open to experiment.


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

My husband & I have been married for 15 years. We have done everything that a couple can do within the confines of monogomy. He has asked me to do this before & I have been very stand off-ish, for reasons that seem silly now. I think maybe just the idea of it. Anyway let's fast forward to now. I brought up the idea of giving it a go about 3 weeks ago. I have done research and more research, watched how-to-videos and purchased everything we'll need. I feel confident that this is going to be a good experience. This weekend we're going to find out! I'm overly excited & a lot turned on by the thought. I can't wait :toast:

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Playthang said:


> My husband & I have been married for 15 years. We have done everything that a couple can do within the confines of monogomy. He has asked me to do this before & I have been very stand off-ish, for reasons that seem silly now. I think maybe just the idea of it. Anyway let's fast forward to now. I brought up the idea of giving it a go about 3 weeks ago. I have done research and more research, watched how-to-videos and purchased everything we'll need. I feel confident that this is going to be a good experience. This weekend we're going to find out! I'm overly excited & a lot turned on by the thought. I can't wait :toast:
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes


just warm up, use lots of lube..fingers first etc...can be great but can also be ruined by a bad first
experience..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Playthang said:


> My husband & I have been married for 15 years. We have done everything that a couple can do within the confines of monogomy. He has asked me to do this before & I have been very stand off-ish, for reasons that seem silly now. I think maybe just the idea of it. Anyway let's fast forward to now. I brought up the idea of giving it a go about 3 weeks ago. I have done research and more research, watched how-to-videos and purchased everything we'll need. I feel confident that this is going to be a good experience. This weekend we're going to find out! I'm overly excited & a lot turned on by the thought. I can't wait :toast:
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes


Go slow!

Start with a BJ. Lick all over his penis. Tongue his scrotum. By the way, many women tend to ignore the penis when they aren't actively fellating (not a word, I know). So, when your oral faculties are otherwise occupied, take your dominate hand and lightly (too light won't do much - I think I mean slowly) stroke him. He will love it! Lick his perineum (the area between his scrotum and his anus). If you don't mind rimming him, do so - but you certainly don't have to.

Take a lubed up finger and rub his perineum during fellatio. Caress his scrotum lovingly. Use that finger and softly rub his anus. Careful not to tickle him. Put pressure on it. Don't over do it. When you feel he is ready, slowly and gently insert your finger. Very slowly, DO NOT FORCE IT! Only go an inch AT THE MOST at a time.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Daneosaurus said:


> Go slow!
> fellating (not a word, I know).


It is a word, according to Merriam-Webster dictionary.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

jaquen said:


> It is a word, according to Merriam-Webster dictionary.


Well, my computer said it wasn't. So I believed it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Daneosaurus said:


> Well, my computer said it wasn't. So I believed it.


My computer tells me legit words aren't legit all the time.

Maybe we should form a support group?


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

While I wouldn't be completely opposed to this as I've heard nothing but good things about it, I don't think it would be my cup of tea. Plus, I wouldn't want my wife sticking her finger in my backdoor... and it's not a "****" thing. To me, it's dirty, even at its cleanest... and I know what comes out of there.


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

Mission accomplished! I am quite certain some of his brains leaked out with the semen as he said it blew his brains out. I was happy that I took joy in doing this for him. Because sometimes we as humans do things that in retrospect were not a good idea and we don't feel at all about it like we thought we would. But this was a very good experience for us both. Just listening and watching was worth the effort. And I'm certain we will be doing it again in the near future


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

How about some tips? Wife is more than willing to try. But we just can't seem to get off. We must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

Oldmatelot said:


> How about some tips? Wife is more than willing to try. But we just can't seem to get off. We must be doing something wrong.


I can tell you that we were both nervous. I was worried I would hurt him. I think he was just nervous about being that vulnerable.
He made sure to clean everything very well (inside & out). I made sure my hands were clean & also wore a glove on the hand I used for penetration. 
We kept the lube close.
I started out massaging everything between his navel & knees. Thighs, stomach & nether region for a good period of time. By doing so he was totally relaxed..
And from there I'm sure you know what happened. 
During the act itself I asked questions & he guided me (this is essential). It was not as far 'in' as I had thought. Just inside the sphincter.
It was hot to say the very least. 
We are both very open & not shy in any form. But beings it was the 1st time for us both it was more of a learning experience. I can't wait to try it again. Because this time we're not going into it blind. Pun intended


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. 
My DW is an RN so was a little clinical. She too used gloves . 
Could not get off from just digital stimulation. She ended up a combination of that an oral.


----------



## mmmniple (Dec 16, 2012)

Initialy many males,me included,think it is gay and/or dirty because we "learn" it.
But be gay is a male who love a male,how they practique sex is indiferent (i know many gays which hate anal sex)

Maybe would be interesting know what he thinks about have anal sex with him penetrating you.If he is agree he could not reject to try almost once.

Try with only a key,best when he is so horny and hot and unable to think about 
(the best with a bj or handjob.also a toy is great for it)


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Playthang said:


> I can tell you that we were both nervous. I was worried I would hurt him. I think he was just nervous about being that vulnerable.
> He made sure to clean everything very well (inside & out). I made sure my hands were clean & also wore a glove on the hand I used for penetration.
> We kept the lube close.
> I started out massaging everything between his navel & knees. Thighs, stomach & nether region for a good period of time. By doing so he was totally relaxed..
> ...


I am so jealous...


----------



## DeepBlue (Jan 30, 2012)

Read the entire thread and I must say, I was rather surprised by many of the responses I've seen on here. Especially, those left by men.

Being no stranger to the subject myself, I find it very sad that so many men are completely missing out on what could be the most intense orgasms a male can have. 

A few simple points of advice...

Do not expect to be able to climax from prostate stimulation alone. Bj or hand stimulation would work best combined with a finger or a small toy. Especially for those just starting out.

Have a few drinks during/after dinner to help loosen up those inhibitions. I know, it seems like a no brainer, yet still many people seem to be missing this critical piece.

If you're worried about cleanliness, do some simple prep before hand. Thoroughly washing the area inside/outside should be sufficient for most. For that extra assurance, grab a cheap 1-2 qt enema bag from the pharmacy and run it through a few hours in advance. That should provide an iron-clad guarantee of a worry free session.

Some have mentioned concerns about possible gay aspect. I find those to be completely unfounded. Experimenting around with some anal play with you SO will not suddenly make a heterosexuality male be attracted to men. Nor is this likely to turn one off from vanilla sex.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

DeepBlue said:


> Read the entire thread and I must say, I was rather surprised by many of the responses I've seen on here. Especially, those left by men.
> 
> Being no stranger to the subject myself, I find it very sad that so many men are completely missing out on what could be the most intense orgasms a male can have.
> 
> ...


Precisely. Anything you do with someone of the opposite gender automatically makes it not a homosexual act. There is nothing I could do with my wife or she with me (assuming its only us) that could be considered gay. If you're a man and you suck a penis, that is a homosexual act. If you're a man and you fellate a strap-on worn by a female, that is not a homosexual act.

It really is this black and white.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

If a Straight-Guy is uptight regarding _anal finger penetration_ and _prostate massages_ because it is perceived to be a gay-thang... 

Does the same Straight-Guy get uptight when _holding hands, kissing, hugging, giving & receive oral sex, & anal intercourse ?_ :scratchhead: 

All are common acts among straights and gays!


----------

